# Wanted excellent Cond. Huffy Thunder Road #4



## jrcarz (Dec 19, 2018)

Hi 
PM me or call or text 847-401-1332.
Thanks


----------



## Bicycle Mike (Dec 19, 2018)

jrcarz said:


> Hi
> PM me or call or text 847-401-1332.
> Thanks



I have a mint condition Huffy Thunder road number 4 available. 
you can email me coololdbikes@gmail.com


----------



## jrcarz (Jun 27, 2020)

Do you still have this?


----------

